# UPS seasonal driver



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

I was hunting a pax apartment and ran into a fully uniformed UPS seasonal driver. She was pushing one of those large carts (like you see at Home Depot-too big for a personal vehicle) through the apartment complex. It had probably 10 packages on it, some large. I asked her how much UPS was paying her. She said $10.50 hr. That reallty got me-$10.....50......an.....hour.....large van.....lots and lots of.......packages


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

Side Hustle said:


> I was hunting a pax apartment and ran into a fully uniformed UPS seasonal driver. She was pushing one of those large carts (like you see at Home Depot-too big for a personal vehicle) through the apartment complex. It had probably 10 packages on it, some large. I asked her how much UPS was paying her. She said $10.50 hr. That reallty got me-$10.....50......an.....hour.....large van.....lots and lots of.......packages


Delivery is the new McDonald's.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

Side Hustle said:


> I was hunting a pax apartment and ran into a fully uniformed UPS seasonal driver. She was pushing one of those large carts (like you see at Home Depot-too big for a personal vehicle) through the apartment complex. It had probably 10 packages on it, some large. I asked her how much UPS was paying her. She said $10.50 hr. That reallty got me-$10.....50......an.....hour.....large van.....lots and lots of.......packages


they're paying $17/hr. in Napa

Flex is still better than that


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

Delivery used to be a respectable job but Amazon has run it to the dirt.


----------



## x4me2 (Jul 5, 2017)

Side Hustle said:


> I was hunting a pax apartment and ran into a fully uniformed UPS seasonal driver. She was pushing one of those large carts (like you see at Home Depot-too big for a personal vehicle) through the apartment complex. It had probably 10 packages on it, some large. I asked her how much UPS was paying her. She said $10.50 hr. That reallty got me-$10.....50......an.....hour.....large van.....lots and lots of.......packages


This seasonal worker is most likely a Driver Helper. The Driver Helper wears the same exact uniform as the driver. The ride along in the truck and deliver packages during this time due to the increased amount of stops.

I'm currently doing a seasonal Driver position right now in Phila and the pay for Driver is $18.75 and driver helpers are paid $10.50.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

x4me2 said:


> This seasonal worker is most likely a Driver Helper. The Driver Helper wears the same exact uniform as the driver. The ride along in the truck and deliver packages during this time due to the increased amount of stops.
> 
> I'm currently doing a seasonal Driver position right now in Phila and the pay for Driver is $18.75 and driver helpers are paid $10.50.


OK that explains it. I thought a "helper" was the equivalent of an Amazon warehouse rat. Didn't realize the helpers go out on the road, and she didn't explain she wasn't a driver.


----------



## x4me2 (Jul 5, 2017)

Side Hustle said:


> OK that explains it. I thought a "helper" was the equivalent of an Amazon warehouse rat. Didn't realize the helpers go out on the road, and she didn't explain she wasn't a driver.


Yea the warehouse workers have different titles. Like preload and sort.

Driver Helper is pretty much the same job as the driver minus the driving part.


----------



## x4me2 (Jul 5, 2017)

getawaycar said:


> So when a customer says they didn't get their package, who gets blamed fot it? The driver or helper?


I'm not entirely sure who would. I've been informed that when a package is reported missing the driver would get a call from the Hub for details of the delivery. Usually when a package is reported missing from a residence, all future deliveries will require a signature.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Yeah I've seen driver helpers for both UPS and FedEx. They ride shot gun and help with the deliveries.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

Anyone know how much Flex driver helpers get paid?


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

getawaycar said:


> So when a customer says they didn't get their package, who gets blamed fot it? The driver or helper?


No one gets blamed at UPS. They know that kind of thing is bound to happen. However, you will be responsible will contacting the customer on your route to confirm their claim and if missing packages become a little too common with a certain type of product, they will send someone to shadow you along your route to confirm you are following correct procedures. Basically looking to see if you are placing the packages out of sight and such. If you re indeed doing your job correctly you'll never her anything about the issue outside of receiving the red claim form.


----------



## Bob Driver (Sep 14, 2017)

rozz said:


> Anyone know how much Flex driver helpers get paid?


I pay my helper 3 squares a cot and free internet


----------



## Yalina (Nov 19, 2017)

Just FYI my best friends husband is a driver at UPS he says his been getting over 300 stops so if people complain about getting 4hrs 40 packages imagin having 300 stops! She says he gets home late so our flex isn’t that bad when u hear stuff like this


----------



## Bob Driver (Sep 14, 2017)

Yalina said:


> Just FYI my best friends husband is a driver at UPS he says his been getting over 300 stops so if people complain about getting 4hrs 40 packages imagin having 300 stops! She says he gets home late so our flex isn't that bad when u hear stuff like this


I worked as a helper a couple years. In my area the first half day was business accounts so a lot of drops and pickups so the truck never felt like it was emptying lol but the last half was residential there it felt like we made headway. But yes lots of stops. Flex relaxing comparatively.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Yalina said:


> Just FYI my best friends husband is a driver at UPS he says his been getting over 300 stops so if people complain about getting 4hrs 40 packages imagin having 300 stops! She says he gets home late so our flex isn't that bad when u hear stuff like this


Your best friend is exaggerating. I doubt it's 300 stops. 300 packages yes, 300 stops? C'mon now... If that's true, she should be happy, he's getting paid + overtime.


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

I went to UPS driver training last year but decided not to come back after my first day. Going through a metal detector twice a day (at least), getting patted down, having tons of people always looking over your shoulder telling you what to do in a high stress work environment was not for me. It felt like I was the only non-white person in the entire massive warehouse. But it's pretty easy to get a seasonal driver job if you mind those things. You don't need any commercial driving experience and the pay is the best in the industry (starts at 18 an hour).

One thing I learned is that UPS drivers don't use navigation. The delivery addresses pop up on your handheld UPS device but it doesn't seem to tell you how to get there. So you better know the area really well lol.


----------



## Nekoosa (Nov 28, 2017)

getawaycar said:


> I went to UPS driver training last year but decided not to come back after my first day. Going through a metal detector twice a day (at least), getting patted down, having tons of people always looking over your shoulder telling you what to do in a high stress work environment was not for me. It felt like I was the only non-white person in the entire massive warehouse. But it's pretty easy to get a seasonal driver job if you mind those things. You don't need any commercial driving experience and the pay is the best in the industry (starts at 18 an hour).
> 
> One thing I learned is that UPS drivers don't use navigation. The delivery addresses pop up on your handheld UPS device but it doesn't seem to tell you how to get there. So you better know the area really well lol.


But the driver has the same route everyday. They learn their streets. I package sorted one summer during college. We knew which streets were put wherevin the brown


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

Nekoosa said:


> But the driver has the same route everyday. They learn their streets. I package sorted one summer during college. We knew which streets were put wherevin the brown


True, but seasonal drivers don't have permanent routes according to the instructor I had. They could be sent anywhere in their county. I believe they are trained to use old-fashion paper maps lol. I guess you could use your own smartphone for navigation which is what I'm guessing a lot of the seasonal drivers do. But most smartphones won't last a whole day under heavy use without a charge and I don't think those UPS trucks have a place to charge your phone. Having to enter each address manually into your phone would get old fast, unlike the Amazon app where the next address comes up for you automatically. Having to juggle between two devices (the handheld UPS device and your phone) doesn't sound like fun either.

And better not mistype (or mis-state) the address into your phone or it could send you miles away from where you are supposed to be lol.


----------



## Nekoosa (Nov 28, 2017)

I really wouldn’t know how brown does it now. I worked loading 20 years ago. Things have changed.


----------

